

At Lincoln Loop, Everyone Sets Their Own Salary - ipmb
http://lincolnloop.com/blog/2012/may/31/lincoln-loop-everyone-sets-their-own-salary/

======
Rickasaurus
I think this would work out great in an environment where everyone works in
cliques of similar salary. I'm not so sure about environments with high demand
specialists though. If you don't pay them what they're worth (and keep them
happy) they'll get scooped up by another company in a snap, but if you pay
them what they're worth other employees may be jealous.

Even if they end up getting paid what they're worth they may end up leaving
after suffering resentment from fellow employees. If this doesn't happen, the
other employees may anchor onto this salary and drive up their own, meaning
the company becomes unable to compete due to overpaying heavily for labor.

I'm just speculating though. It would be interesting to see how it plays out
in practice.

------
recursive
> The current standard of deviation between our salaries is less than $5

Is it $0?

~~~
ipmb
no

